# Little Dell



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Was thinking of trying some of the little canyons and draws around Little Dell reservoir for deer on the extended archery hunt. Anyone know if I can hunt there or is it private land and if I can hunt there does there seem to be much deer around there. I'm just after meat to feel the freezer and so i'd even be happy with a doe but would prefer a buck. PM's are welcome. Thanx


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Most everything around there is public. If you go east, it is private once you cross the upper ridge. Good luck, it can be very good......especially during mid week....


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Um...I'm openin' myself up to MUCH criticism here...but since I don't hunt the front, I quit paying attention. Isn't Little Dell on the North side of I-80...which isn't in the extended area? Or did they change that while I wasn't looking?


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

My buddy and I hunted just north of there yesterday in the morning, in the river gully. Plenty of sign that there is Deer (poop, bedding area, etc.) but did not see any Deer. Maybe it would be better at night.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Um...I'm openin' myself up to MUCH criticism here...but since I don't hunt the front, I quit paying attention. Isn't Little Dell on the North side of I-80...which isn't in the extended area? Or did they change that while I wasn't looking?


The extended hunt boundary goes quite a bit North of there. If follows the County line North, I believe it goes up past Bountiful. I would have to look at the actual map to know exactly how far North it extends.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Um...I'm openin' myself up to MUCH criticism here...but since I don't hunt the front, I quit paying attention. Isn't Little Dell on the North side of I-80...which isn't in the extended area? Or did they change that while I wasn't looking?


Looks to me like it goes to I-84 not I-80 on the Wasatch Extended. And goes clear to Brigham City on the Ogden Extended.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah it is well inside the boundry, I'll be in there looking for an Elk soon!!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW! Learn something new every day. I'm a central rifle deer hunter, so I didn't update myself on this stuff. Thanks for the info!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Great now I guess that area is going to be packed...lol, atleast I have another secret spot that only 500 people know about!!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Um...I'm openin' myself up to MUCH criticism here...but since I don't hunt the front, I quit paying attention. Isn't Little Dell on the North side of I-80...which isn't in the extended area? Or did they change that while I wasn't looking?


No, they didn't change it while you weren't looking. You just weren't paying attention. The north side of I-80 to I-84 and west of the summit/various county lines is, and always has been, part of the Wasatch Front extended area. Little Dell has always been heavily hunted until recently when parking alongside SR 65 in that area became illegal. Prepare to hike!


----------

